# Another P47 is under restoration. In New Guinea.



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2022)

This one appears to be a combat veteran.









RAZORBACK P-47D THUNDERBOLT RUNS! | AirCorps Aviation







www.aircorpsaviation.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2022)

Wow! Looks beautiful in NMF. I wonder if they will do that to any other of their wrecks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Wow


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2022)

Boss!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## jimh (Nov 17, 2022)

This one is coming together in Australia. They have two as far as I know, this one is being rebuilt to airworthy and is now for sale. This photo was posted in a Classic Wings post on FB, not sure who the photographer is.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Cain (Nov 25, 2022)

Very nice! I have a control stick for one of those!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

